# Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme



## Hucho hucho (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo, hat irgendwer die gleichen Probleme, bzw. Lösungen für die Probleme, die das CMW Garn beim Lackieren macht?
Der Lack wird erst ganz normel aufgesogen, sammelt sich dann aber in der Mitte der Bindung zu einem Haufen. Die Ränder fallen quasi trocken. Auch bei der zweiten Lackung das gleiche Problem. In meinen Augen ist das Garn ein Witz, eine Frechheit so etwas zu verkaufen. 
Zeitgleich habe ich mehrere Ruten mit Gugebrod Garn lackiert-keine Probleme, wie bei den hunderten Ruten zuvor auch.
;+

Gruß


----------



## Franky (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Moin... Ich hatte bislang nur Gudebrod und Talbot verwendet und keinerlei Schwierigkeiten gehabt. Selbst einfaches "Nylongarn" aus dem Drachenbau hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Zu dem CMW-Garn kann ich leider nix sagen, da noch nicht gehabt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*



Hucho hucho schrieb:


> Hallo, hat irgendwer die gleichen Probleme, bzw. Lösungen für die Probleme, die das CMW Garn beim Lackieren macht?
> Der Lack wird erst ganz normel aufgesogen, sammelt sich dann aber in der Mitte der Bindung zu einem Haufen. Die Ränder fallen quasi trocken. Auch bei der zweiten Lackung das gleiche Problem. In meinen Augen ist das Garn ein Witz, eine Frechheit so etwas zu verkaufen.
> Zeitgleich habe ich mehrere Ruten mit Gugebrod Garn lackiert-keine Probleme, wie bei den hunderten Ruten zuvor auch.


Welches Garn (Farbe/Typ) war es denn? pauschal sagt das wenig.
Hast Du den selben oder gleichen oder anderen Bindelack verwendet?
Hat sich irgendetwas am Trocknunglauf unterschieden, Drehgeschwindigkeit etc.? 
Wenn es zuerst ganz normal aufsaugen tut, kann es an sich nicht an der Garnoberfläche liegen. Das Trocknen mehr zum Rand hin habe ich bei allen von mir gerne verwendeten dickeren Garnen (D), wenn die nur einmal schnell lackiert werden, auch Gudebrod + Talbot. Mit dem CMW habe ich allerdings noch nichts lackiert, kommt noch. Das vorhandene schwarze fühlt sich jedenfalls ganz normal an, nichts auffälliges was auf eine Lackabweisung hindeuten würde.


----------



## Hucho hucho (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Ich habe hier das CMW Rutenbindegarn mallard green Col.1704 Lot. 7020 No.40. Zeitgleich habe ich andere Bindungen aus Gudebrod Garn mit dem SELBEM Lack aus dem SELBEN Topf lackiert und da ist wie immer alles tadellos. Es kann definitiv nur am Gearn liegen. Das Garn fühlt sich ähnlich an wie Fireline, mit einer Art Beschichtung.

Olli


----------



## Mefotom (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Hallo Olli,

vielleicht ist es ein Garn das mit einem Farbfixativ (ich glaube es heißt so) getränkt.

Das dient dazu, daß das Garn die Farbe hält beim Lacken.

Habe ein solches Garn selbst noch nicht benutzt.

Hab gerade bei CMW nachgeschaut, es ist nicht fixiert.

Ruf doch einfach mal an und frag nach woran es liegen könnte.

Ich kenne die Weckesser als sehr hilfsbereit.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Franky D (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

es könnte sein das das garn vorfixiert ist d.h es wurde mit Farbfixativ behandelt damit es nicht seine farbe verliert durch das farbfixativ wird die Oberfläche versiegelt und das gar nsaut den lack nicht mehr ganz so gut auf wie ohne fixativ


----------



## Franky D (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

@mefotom da warst du wohl 2min schneller wie ich :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Im Katalog steht dazu:

Preis pro Spule € 4,95
(Grundpreis 1 m / € 0,012)
Lauflänge 400m Stärke A
Bestellen: Art. CMWG + Farbode z.B. 
CMWG1800 = Garn in schwarz
Qualitätsgarn , seidiger Glanz und Brillanz, 
leuchtende Farben und hohe Beanspruchbar-
keit. *Damit die Farben erhalten bleiben, muß 
das Garn vor dem Lackieren mit Farbfixativ 
behandelt werden.*

Also ist es nicht vorfixiert. |kopfkrat

Also wirklich anrufen, oder über Forum fragen.


----------



## megger (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Also ich selbst benutze das braune und das schwarze Garn und habe keine Probleme mit dem Garn. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass der Herr Weckesser unter seinem Namen schlechte Qualität verkauft. Aber wie oben schon gesagt, einfach mal anrufen. Die beissen da bestimmt nicht!



Petri

Megger


----------



## Hucho hucho (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Moin,

da man im Laden Sonntag und Montag niemanden erreicht, habe ich alle Ringe wieder runtergeschnitten und mit Gudebrod Garn neu gewickelt. Der Kunde wartet schließlich. Die Bindungen waren sehr unterschiedlich bis gar nicht mit Lack durchtrennt!

Gruß


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Ich habe mal sein eigenes Garn zu einem Bausatz mitbekommen.
Mir war es schlicht zu dünn für mich als Grobmotoriker.
Fixiert fühlte es sich aber nicht an.


----------



## Hucho hucho (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Vor einer Stunde habe ich nun die neu mit Gudebrod gebundenen Bindungen lackiert und siehe da: ALLES BESTENS!!! Wer interessiert ist, dem kann ich gern ein Foto von der CMW Garn Katastrophenlackierung mailen.

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

interessiert! |wavey:


----------



## flexxxone (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Servus,

stell doch einfach mal ein Bild in diesen thread.

Da ich demnächst auch mal langsam anfangen möchte Ringe anzubringen und noch nicht genau weiß, welches Garn, wäre das evtl. ein guter Tipp zur Ärger-Prävention.  

Mahlzeit


----------



## fluefiske (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Vielleicht bin ich konservativ,aber wenn ich etwas über Jahre verwendet habe zur vollsten Zufriedenheit,werde ich nur sehr ungern mal was Neues ausprobieren.So bleibe ich bei Gudebrod - Garn,weil einfach das Vertrauen vorhanden ist.Und obwohl ich ein Gebinde Treadmaster hier liegen habe,werde ich,wie ich mich kenne,weiterhin Flex-Coat benutzen.
Ich bin mir sehr sicher,daß CMW keine schlechten Produkte anbietet.Mit Deinem verwendeten Garn ist irgendwas besonderes passiert,was nicht normal ist.Ich denke da an einen Tropfen Fett oder Öl auf dem Garn oder sowas in der Richtung,wahrscheinlich schon bei der Herstellung.
Natürlich wäre es für mich auch ein kleiner Supergau,wenn die Lackierung nicht funktioniert.Dabei würde mich noch nicht einmal der zusätzliche Zeitaufwand ( Entfernen und Wiederanbringen der Ringe ) ärgern,sondern das Warum.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Jan0487 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Ich hatte mir auch mal einen haufen von dem CMW Bindegarn mitbestellt und habe genau die gleichen probleme mit Flexcoat oder Threadmaster Lack immer das gleiche....

Bin auch wieder bei Gudebrodt Garn und klapp bestens...

Mfg Jan


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Meine Erfahrungen sind sehr gut mit dem CMW-Garn.
Das "CMW-Hausgarn" ist das Madeira Polyneon No.40, welches ich mittlerweile bei Fadenversand oder HC-Hamburg direkt bestelle. Die haben dann auch alle 170 Farben + Metallic zur Auswahl.

Das ist eine Bindung mit dem CMW 1670. Die Madeira-Farbnummer ist gleiche.






















Ich habe nicht fixiert und 2x dünn mit dem CMW-Epoxy lackiert. 
Wo der CMW Lack herkommt weiß ich noch nicht genau.
Ich vermute es dieser hier


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Moin Tim!

Du scheinst ja gut damit zurechtzukommen, sehr edel gebaut!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Dank dir #h
Es ist eine dreiteilige Küstenfliegenrute. 7er CTS Affinity Salt in 9,6ft


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Echt Klasse, jetzt sieht mans noch besser!


----------



## fluefiske (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Hallo Timsen !
Gefällt mir gut,schön aufgebaut.

Gruß Erich


----------



## megger (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Hab mir jetzt mal wieder ne Rute mit Gudebrod (Stärke A) aufgebaut, sonst immer mit CMW-Garn. Gudebrod lässt sich in meinen Augen einfacher wickeln. Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass das CMW-Garn noch feiner als das Gudebrod ist. Beim lackieren hab ich alerdings auch keinerlei Proleme gehabt.


Petri

Megger


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*







Angeber :vik:

Ne, ist ja echt super schön geworden, sogar der Big Game Rollenhalter in dieser Größe passt optisch gut.
Ich dachte erst an ne xpEE.




Truttafriend schrieb:


> Das "CMW-Hausgarn" ist das Madeira Polyneon No.40, welches ich mittlerweile bei Fadenversand oder HC-Hamburg direkt bestelle. Die haben dann auch alle 170 Farben + Metallic zur Auswahl.
> Das ist eine Bindung mit dem CMW 1670. Die Madeira-Farbnummer ist gleiche.



Wenn das so ist, hast du die Lackierung wirklich perfekt hin bekommen. Da gibt es unterschiedliche Ergebnisse und Erfahrungen.
Manche habe Probleme mit dem Garn, da es anscheinend "behandelt" ist und das vom Hersteller auch so angegeben wird.


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Moin Thilo,

es ist absolut richtig das Madeira nach dem spin durch ein Silikonbad fährt. Die Garne sind ja eigentlich auch für Nähmaschinen gedacht. Ich pinsel meine Bindungen vor dem lacken nochmal tränkend mit Isopropanol. Das mach ich aber bei jeder Art Garn, da ich das Fett meiner Finger loswerden möchte. Vielleicht komme ich dem Silikon ja so zufällig bei. Bei Mudhole gibt es den Madeira Polyneon No.40 auch als reguläres Rutenbindegarn. Viele Amis´s benutzen es und sind sehr zufrieden. Ich gebe aber zu das es auch genauso viele negative Erfahrungen gibt.

Den Rollenhalter (Alps Tri Seat) habe ich bei Therodworks in Ausi bestellt. Dort bekommt man den ab 12mm und dann ist der alles andere als Big Game  


Das es sich bei dem CMW-Garn um Madeira Polyneon No.40 handelt ist garantiert. Bei einer Bestellung bei CMW war zufällig bei einer Spule noch der original Madeira-Aufkleber auf der Garnspule.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Hallo Timsen,

das mit CMW ist ja lustig.
Ich mache das mit dem Alkohol auch so, egal bei welcher Bindung.
Die Garnfarbe passt wirklich unglaublich gute zur Blankfarbe. Da hast du sicher etwas rumprobiert um den Ton zu treffen.
Du betreibst echt einen großen Aufwand bei der Tacklebestellung.
Kann man sich den Blank von der Aktion ungefähr so wie einen Five Rivers FT vorstellen?
Wie sieht es denn bei CTS mit der Garantie aus? Musst du bei Bruch den kompletten Blank auf eigene Kosten zurück senden, oder reicht es bei denen auch, das defekte Blankstück in kleine Teile zersägt zurück zu senden?

Viele Spaß mit der Rute!


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Wie die Garantieabwicklung bei CTS ist musste ich glücklicherweise noch nicht erfahren. Die Blanks werden nach Kundenwunsch angefertigt. Länge, Farbe, Teilung, man kann so ziemlich alles angeben wie man es haben möchte.
Kannst ja mal auf der CTS Seite etwas rumstöbern.
Die Blanks habe ich über Alex Schlager bestellt. Ich wollte erst fachkundige Beratung da ich den Blank ja nicht vorher in den Händen halten konnte. Wir haben auch mit Dänen und Holländern telefoniert um wenigstens ein "mündliches" Gefühl für die Aktion zu bekommen. 
Du kannst aber auch bei CTS direkt ordern und bei nicht gefallen nehmen die den Blank zurück.
Eine Dan Craft Five Rivers FT durfte ich mal auf einem Treffen in Lübeck von Boardi Hardy werfen. Ich würde die Affinity Salt noch schneller und spitzenbetonter beschreiben. Ich mag das an der Küste mit Wind und schneller, enger Schlaufenführung. Die Rute wirft eine 7er Lee Wulf Basstaper mit sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

|schild-g zu dem schönen Stück!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bindegarn CMW nur Probleme*

Fast alles klar. Auf der Seite bin ich natürlich vor meiner Frage gewesen. Dort steht nichts von Garantieabwicklung. Mir ist auch klar, dass du noch keinen Garantiefall hattest  
Ich wollte es einfach mal wissen. Ist auch nicht wirklich wichtig.
Die Farbauswahl gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Von A. Schlager hatte ich auch mal ne Rute. Die Beratung ist top und ebenso die Verarbeitung der Ruten..


----------

